

Steve Albini's 20-year-old letter pitching to produce Nirvana's 'In Utero' - cedel2k1
https://my.doctape.com/s/j9orjZ

======
jacquesm
That is an amazing letter from an amazing person. The ethical stance and the
devotion to his trade are exactly what is needed. Thank you for posting this.
Even though it will probably slide away sight unseen it was the best thing I
came across all day.

